# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Croatia

## vadu

We've visited Croatia for 2 weeks recently. I highly recommend to everyone to visit Plitvice lakes. Stunning views, amazing, just brilliant.

----------


## croatia real estate

Hi vadu,

Apart of Plitvice, I highly recommend for all who like sea and summer to visit Istria as well as Plitvice.

If you haven't been to Istria, Istria is west and upper part of Croatia that borders Slovenia and 20 km away from Italy. It has beautiful beaches and represents top of Croatian summer attraction. I highly recommend specifically Rovinj, Pula and Porec and eastern part of Istria with magnificent country side.

----------


## how yes no 2

> We've visited Croatia for 2 weeks recently. I highly recommend to everyone to visit Plitvice lakes. Stunning views, amazing, just brilliant.


I used to go to summer vacation on Croatian sea coast every year when I was kid...
Beautiful coast, and people are ok... 

Though I do not think I will go anytime soon again there, as many people in Croatia are still pissed of on people from Serbia as they blame them for wars that took place... my point of view on who is guilty for wars is somewhat different...

When I think of sea, I still think of Croatia... I think ex-Yugoslavia was great country...it is pity that it fell a apart on so terrible way

----------


## Regulus

I think that you do have a point. I am no expert on Yougoslavia, but from what I know of it, it was the closest we ever got to finding the right balance between respecting cultural/ethinic groups but maintaining untity.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

This is my childhood memory that comes back to my mind when I think of Yugoslavia:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuF2z-nxeUQ

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## iapodos

And some more nostalgy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YASi1...eature=related

----------


## how yes no 2

topic is Croatia, not Yugoslavia...

in 80s Yugoslavia had very rich music scene...
the two songs from posts above I do not really like...

so, to give better preview of the music scene here are some great songs of bands from Croatia (because this is topic about Croatia) from 80s that I still remember

Marina Perazic 
Denis & Denis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqir1T1Eb8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kay-h...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAFkl...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmyeB...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miSsnjlkzzc

Neno Belan
Djavoli

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlciD...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1-Rf...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy6SImHdyF4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlUMwGGThvs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwV1YUhXmLg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncHhDvRQn8k&NR=1


Haustor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBDZUAXehzk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPn9R0Q5Jrw


Psihomodo pop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YYEN...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A2TzTEAxN0

Vjestice

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSEyVSf7Hjg


Jura Stublic & Film

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2frjPxHJ9U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P51M9...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJHjv...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdedT...eature=related



Oliver Dragojevic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow-8J...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBSyQ-BBDYY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SRf3B2Az9k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVT8VYJj_Zw

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YYEN...eature=related

*looool* What drugs did these guys take?  :Laughing: 

I like Denis & Denis. Probably they would have been R-Rated in other countries. :Grin:  Same to the first video of Neno Belan.

----------


## how yes no 2

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YYEN...eature=related
> 
> *looool* What drugs did these guys take? 
> 
> I like Denis & Denis. Probably they would have been R-Rated in other countries. Same to the first video of Neno Belan.


lol, R-rated... 
are art works in museum R-rated too in your country? :)

ex-Yugoslavia had really great music scene... lot of good musicians in all republics...

for this topic I have chosen some more great bands/songs from Croatia from 80s

Atomsko skloniste
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3wErJzAzRQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A22dqIYN0P0&feature=related

Parni valjak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJiZkf5O3Jk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-sBwYskq4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYjSLsQKARA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTRn7MxNiQY&feature=related


Prljavo kazaliste
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_4033h7Gpc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaKw8SqKhk4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgK-H4mdAt4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOLN5blP4rw&feature=related


KUD Idijoti
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCO9GFPatU8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG8Mz3j4jv8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W07NKe3dxx8&feature=related


Azra
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXoYIZ5-oRU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QbQRlU_Vtw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRMUNq38js4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HtFuyiRgiI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNx70NYCT6M

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

> lol, R-rated... 
> are art works in museum R-rated too in your country? :)
> 
> ex-Yugoslavia had really great music scene... lot of good musicians in all republics...
> 
> for this topic I have chosen some more great bands/songs from Croatia from 80s
> 
> Atomsko skloniste
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3wErJzAzRQ&feature=related
> ...


 :Laughing:  *lol* Well, I doubt that Denis&Denis will be presented in museums, but who knows, perhaps in a couple of years... I've been to a GDR museum some while ago and there you could watch old East German 80's video clips in a room.

Actually i'm not a big fan of this sort of 80's wave and pop music, but the scene and production of this in Yugoslavia seemed to be really rich and developed.

Nowadays the big music labels, due to massive internet downloads and youtube are not willing to take any risk anymore. So they only support and introduce new artists with music styles which have already proven themselves at some point of pop&rock music history (from 60's to 90's), which makes listening to the radio really boring nowadays. That's why I'm getting more and more interested in how other countries cope with this problem and what glimmer of something new might come up from there.

----------


## how yes no 2

> Actually i'm not a big fan of this sort of 80's wave and pop music, but the scene and production of this in Yugoslavia seemed to be really rich and developed.


I would dare to say that music scene of ex-Yugoslavia was in 80s in Europe comparable to UK music scene, and higher quality than music scenes in most other countries...

In ex-Yu, most influential music scenes were in Croatia, Serbia and Bosnia (in whichever order you prefer), while Slovenia and Macedonia were somewhat less influential likely because their languages are somewhat more offset from Serbo-Croatian that was main official language in Yugoslavia.

Anyway, coinciding with wars and postwar crisis is diminished development of most of those music scenes...

Btw. besides for music, Serbs and Croats seems to be very talented for sports... and apparently also for making extremely pointless and useless quarells among themselves...

Anyway, I highly recomend tourist visit to Croatian sea coast area... it is very beautiful place...

----------


## rensen

> Apart of Plitvice, I highly recommend for all who like sea and summer to visit Istria as well as Plitvice.


I can also recommend Istria in the Summer, we went once a couple of years back. It was amazing!

----------


## Marko Horvatek

Plitvice lakes (I agree with previous post), National Park Krka, Dubrovnik, Varaždin and Trakoscan castle... That's your local recommendation:)
_Flagadorm.com - Book your accommodation in student dorms and youth hostels and get great discounts in local restaurants, pubs and nightclubs. Find your Flagadorm.com coupon and save the rest for fun._

----------


## Skerdilaidas

Definitely lots to see in Croatia.

----------


## Jardena_macko

Croatia is a country of great contrasts and stunning beauty. The country boasts a rich and colorful history, as well as a culture that reflects the region’s centuries-long role as a crossroads between east and west.It is safe and suitable for medical tourism .Split ,Hvar island , Rovinj,Dubrovnik and Zagreb are best for this purpose ..

----------


## Garrick

> I can also recommend Istria in the Summer, we went once a couple of years back. It was amazing!


Yes, Istria is beautiful. There are very nice towns in the seaside, Pula is the largest and most popular, Rovinj is charming, Porec is for enjoying, Umag is very sweet place, etc. of course and places in the seaside of Slovenia are nice as Portoroz or Izola.

But although they are less well-known Istria has other beautiful towns and villages in the seaside and in the interior. I recommend Bale and Groznjan, someone will find another, also pretty.

In the picture, Bale, Istria

----------


## Sedlar

I was in Croatia twice in a row on vacation, which included resting on the beach and sightseeing some of the famous tourist destinations. I traveled by plane from Germany and after that I was recommended to hire a taxi service for transportation between cities, which allowed me to easily navigate through unknown destinations. My recommendations are Plitvice, Istra and Dubrovnik, but the whole Croatia is beautiful and definitely worth visiting it.

----------

